# Is it true that no older cars are allowed to Uber? I am 22 and have a 1989 Lincoln Continental



## Jason96 (Oct 13, 2018)

I am 22 about to be 23, I want to make some extra money doing Uber but I heard that you can’t do it with an older car. Is that true even if the car is really nice and classy, I get that people don’t want to drive around in a beat up old Yugo but I have a 1989 Lincoln Continental it is beautiful and comfortable and would basically be like a limo ride for the customer. What about the other companies like Lyft? Do they allow these cars? I don’t know how to post a picture here but I made the car my profile picture if you wanna see it.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

No, they won't let you. This link should help you further research: https://www.google.com/search?q=car...0j69i57j0l4.2745j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Jason96 said:


> I am 22 about to be 23, I want to make some extra money doing Uber but I heard that you can't do it with an older car. Is that true even if the car is really nice and classy, I get that people don't want to drive around in a beat up old Yugo but I have a 1989 Lincoln Continental it is beautiful and comfortable and would basically be like a limo ride for the customer. What about the other companies like Lyft? Do they allow these cars? I don't know how to post a picture here but I made the car my profile picture if you wanna see it.


As nice as it would be to drive around in such a comfortable car, it is too old for the either Uber or Lyft.

Also you will be paid $0.7875 per mile. What is the MPG on your Lincoln? 15 MPG? You'd be upside down financially on the way to your first pick up.

https://www.uber.com/drive/miami/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You get 18 m.p.g. ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Most markets are allowed up to 15 years old now so 2003 or newer. But in a few years I imagine they will lower it a few more years lol

There is always uber eats if you really want to suffer in miami


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

If your car is older than you Uber/Lyft will not approve.


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

That sweet 'ol ride wouldn't last 6 months on the Chicago streets - the streets out here are car-killers.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Could do other things like UberEats and the like. Even pizza delivery. But that beautiful ol' boat is not well suited.

Pizza delivery is actually kinda lucrative. PITB but pays well.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Still going in my ‘04. But Chicago market will take whatever it seems. 

Works for me


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Zap said:


> That sweet 'ol ride wouldn't last 6 months on the Chicago streets - the streets out here are car-killers.


Really? Back in those days those were the cars of choice for the mafia.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I use a 2007 Lincoln Town car only on Saturdays. It burns gas but I only work surge. These cars are known to last many miles, I've owned it since 45,000 and currently has over 180,000. I'm going to use it until uber is unprofitable or four more years. Value of the car is about $2,000 but makes me about $500-$700 per month. I'm in NY and the roads here aren't the greatest but car drives smooth.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

VictorD said:


> Really? Back in those days those were the cars of choice for the mafia.


Large trunks, LoL


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I wish Uber or Lyft allowed one day where you could sign on an old hooptie. Especially people going to the hip hop clubs would love that shit.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes the rule is you have to be older than the car


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Are we _ still _ beating this horse that has already died 100 deaths?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

https://journal.classiccars.com/2018/05/13/july-13-will-be-collector-car-appreciation-day/


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I use a 2007 Lincoln Town car only on Saturdays. It burns gas but I only work surge. These cars are known to last many miles, I've owned it since 45,000 and currently has over 180,000. I'm going to use it until uber is unprofitable or four more years. Value of the car is about $2,000 but makes me about $500-$700 per month. I'm in NY and the roads here aren't the greatest but car drives smooth.


Heck yeah, I have 2003 Grand Marquis, pax love it and so do I.
Part time peak hours only so mpg not a big deal.
There is a thread on here about the Ford Panther platform, there's a few of us that use them.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

whiskeyboat said:


> Heck yeah, I have 2003 Grand Marquis, pax love it and so do I.
> Part time peak hours only so mpg not a big deal.
> There is a thread on here about the Ford Panther platform, there's a few of us that use them.


I have two cars one I use for commercial transportation a 2015 Lincoln mkt. The other is my retired commercial car the town car. I took good care of the town car since I owned it. It's my forth town car, 95,99,03 and the 07. I sold previous town cars with about 300,000 miles each. Send me that thread if you can. Thanks

The MKT is a good car but I'm sure it won't last as long smaller engine. 6cyl


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Jason96 said:


> I am 22 about to be 23, I want to make some extra money doing Uber but I heard that you can't do it with an older car. Is that true even if the car is really nice and classy, I get that people don't want to drive around in a beat up old Yugo but I have a 1989 Lincoln Continental it is beautiful and comfortable and would basically be like a limo ride for the customer. What about the other companies like Lyft? Do they allow these cars? I don't know how to post a picture here but I made the car my profile picture if you wanna see it.


Yes, for this specific situation, you can get the older car approved. As long as it is in good condition, has good tires, functioning seatbelts, windows, door locks & lights....you are good to go.


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

Roadmasta
here's the thread I was thinking about, there's a few other on here too.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-we-use-ex-police-cars-crown-victorias-to-uber.225453/


----------

